# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Sony] Προβλημα SONY BRAVIA KDL-32S5550

## perfcell

Εχω αυτη την τηλεοραση η οποια ειναι sony bravia kdl-32S5550 το προβλημα ειναι οτι η τηλεοραση δεν αναβει.Οταν την συνδεω στο ρευμα το πρασινο λαμπακι αναβει αλλα οταν παταω το power δεν ανοιγει.Ευχαριστω

----------


## Prithan

Κάνε ένα γενικό recap στην πλακέτα και ξαναδοκίμασε.

----------


## perfcell

Εννοωντας να αλλαξω πυκνωτες; αν ναι ποιους;

----------


## perfcell

μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει παρακαλω;

----------


## mitsus78

Για αρχη αλλαξε οσους ειναι φουσκωμενοι( στο τροφοδοτικο)

Στάλθηκε από το HT7 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## perfcell

kdl-32s5550.jpg

δεν υπαρχουν φουσκωμενοι. ανεβασα εικονα να δειτε κι εσεις!

----------


## ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ

κοίτα και για ψυχρές.

----------


## xrhstos1978

το ολοκληρωμένο τι γράφει? αν ειναι MCZ άλλαξε το

----------


## ΝΑΝΙΣ

Πρίν αλλάξεις οτιδήποτε κάνε το εξής
βάλλε στην πρίζα και μόλις ανάψει λαμπάκι ξεκίνα την tv από το τηλεχειριστήριο και όχι από το πληκτρολόγιο.
δώσε και εικόνα-ήχο με scart να δείς αν έχεις έστω ήχο. κάνε πρώτα αυτό και θα σου πω τι να κάνεις μετά.

----------


## perfcell

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις. Η τηλεοραση δεν αναβει ουτε απο τα κουμπια ουτε απο το τηλεκοντρολ. Για την ακριβεια θα στειω φωτο θα δειτε ποιο λαμπακι αναβει.
IMG_20160912_122812.jpg

----------


## ΝΑΝΙΣ

η τηλεόρασή σου δείχνει ότι έχει ξεκινήσει. βάλλε σκαρτ και ταυτόχρονα ανέβασε το volume+ από το τηλεκοντρόλ να δεις αν έχεις ήχο

----------


## perfcell

αυτο συμβαινει με το που την συνδεσω στο ρευμα. αναβει αμεσως το λαμπακι αυτο και οχι το standby ωστε να πατησω το power και να αναψει. οταν λες να βαλω scart εννοεις προφανως καλωδιο. με τι να συνδεσω την αλλη ακρη;

----------


## pipilas

> Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις. Η τηλεοραση δεν αναβει ουτε απο τα κουμπια ουτε απο το τηλεκοντρολ. Για την ακριβεια θα στειω φωτο θα δειτε ποιο λαμπακι αναβει.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42310



ανθρωπε  μου μετρα τη βγαζει το τροφοδοτικο σου πρωτα
τι κοιτας με το ματι να βρεις την βλαβη??
τι λαμπακι τι λεντακι τι πυκνωτακι λες?
λογικα αφου εχεις αναμενο λεντ εχει ταση η μαιν οποτε 
πατα  να ανοιξει ...κοιτα βγαζει η μαιν -->power on?το τροφοδοτικο σηκωνεται?? εχεις σωστες τασεις?
μπορει να εχεις και software βλαβη ...με το ματι δεν γινεται τιποτα.


Ο φιλος NANIS σου λεει να βαλεις σε ενα σκαρτ 1 ντιβιντι 1 μπεγκ 4 δεκτη
κατι να δεις εχεις ηχο??
μηπως εχεις  στο ινβερτερ προβλημα και η τβ ειναι ον αλλα χωρις μπακλαιτ

πραγμα απιθανο ..γιατι η σονυ αυτη σε προβλημα στο ινβερτερ φλασαρη στο λεντ.

----------

perfcell (14-09-16)

----------


## pipilas

> οταν λες να βαλω scart εννοεις προφανως καλωδιο. με τι  να συνδεσω την αλλη ακρη;



380v  αν δεν εχεις βαλε 380v απο  inverter 220 το 380





πλακα
κανεις ετσι??

----------

aser (14-09-16), mikemtb73 (14-09-16)

----------


## perfcell

Μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε πως θα κανω αυτα που μου υποδειξατε γιατι δν γνωριζω και πολλα. Αν δεν σας ειναι κοπος...

----------


## qazwsx

Βρε φιλε μου χωρις παρεξηγηση μα με μαντικες ικανοτητες κανεις δεν εγινε τεχνικος,γιατρος και ουτο καθε ξεις...
Το φορουμ υπαρχει πολυ σωστα για την βοηθεια ολων μας μα πρεπει να ξεκινησεις με τα πιο βσσικα...τι ειναι πολυμετρο...πως μετραμε...βρισκουμε σχεδιο και συνεχιζουμε ωστε μετρωντας να βρουμε που εχουμε το προβλημα!
Αρα ολα ειναι σε μια σειρα και οχι ο καθενας αντε πεταει την δικια του γκαφα...το βρηκαμε ολοι τωρα σε οποιαδηποτε βλαβη αλλαξε  πυκνωτη!ΟΧΙ δεν ειναι σωστη τακτικη.τα ηλεκτρονικα ειναι επιστημη και οχι μαντεια.
Σου προτεινω λοιπον στο προβλημα σου εφοσον δεν γνωριζεις εστω πως να μετρας να την πας σε εναν τεχνικο
Με εκτιμηση

----------

pipilas (15-09-16)

----------


## perfcell

φιλε εμενα μου ζητησε ο τεχνικος 250 για αλλαγη πλακετας. εγω χρηματα δεν εχω να την φτιαξω. σεβομαι αυτο που λες ομως καταλαβε με και αν θες να βοηθησεις καντο. αν οχι δν πειραζει καλη καρδια

----------


## pipilas

> φιλε εμενα μου ζητησε ο τεχνικος 250 για αλλαγη πλακετας. εγω χρηματα δεν εχω να την φτιαξω. σεβομαι αυτο που λες ομως καταλαβε με και αν θες να βοηθησεις καντο. αν οχι δν πειραζει καλη καρδια




250 ? για πλακετα? πια πλακετα??
να βοηθησουμε θελουμε φιλε μου αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος των φορουμ
αλλα εσυ δεν εχεις τις γνωσεις να περασεις σε μας την εικονα τις βλαβης που εχεις,
οποτε η βοηθεια γινεται πιο πολυ σαν το μαντειο των δελφων 
εαν εσυ δεν μετρησεις πανω στο πιβισι να μας πεις τι εχεις και τι δεν εχεις απο τασεις κτλπ
εμεις δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε εικονα το που περιπου ειναι το προβλημα σου

----------


## perfcell

Πειτε μου που θα μετρησω και τι να προσεξω και θα σας περασω την εικονα

----------


## ΝΑΝΙΣ

Προσπάθησε να περιγράψεις πως ακριβώς δημιουργήθηκε η βλάβη στην τηλεόρασή σου.
όπως..
αν παρατήρησες προβλήματα σχετικά με την εικόνα πριν χαλάσει
αν δυσκόλευε κάπως ή κάποιες φορές στο ξεκίνημα(αργούσε)
αν σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί απότομα ενώ έβλεπες
οτιδήποτε άλλο παράξενο που παρατήρησες στη λειτουργία της.
Επίσης πες μας αν χρησιμοποιείς εξωτερικό αποκωδικοποιητή για τα ψηφιακά ή όχι

Αν θές πετάξου μια βόλτα Σέρρες να στην φτιάξω τζάμπα :Smile:

----------


## ΝΑΝΙΣ

ή βάλλε 20ευρώ βενζίνη και πετάξου μια βόλτα στον Πύργο στο φίλο Σοφιανό (qazwsx) να σου κάνει δωρεάν διάγνωση :Biggrin:

----------


## perfcell

Αυτο εγινε ξαφνικα δηλαδη την αναψα και δν εδειχνε τιποτα. Μπορω να επικοινωνησω μαζι σας τηλεφωνικως;

----------


## perfcell

μπορει να απαντησει καποιος?

----------

